# A few Jobseekers Benefit Queries



## familyguy (11 Apr 2011)

Hi

I was recently made redundant after over 5 yrs in permanent employment.

As a result of losing my job I have moved back to my family home ina nother county and am about to seek jobseekers benefit for the first time.

I received an ex gratia payment aswell as my statutory redundancy, 
a) do I need to declare this and if I don't is it something they could tax me for again in the future. The money I received was tax free as was my redundancy cheque of course.

b) also how important are the application form questions such as "how number of hours work would you accept?" and " would you accept any other type of work"?
are these q's important and what would you recommend I put in order to receive the full benefit that should be available to me?

thanks


----------



## Welfarite (12 Apr 2011)

You must declare the redundancy which will show upm anyhow on the P45. Did you read the keypost at top of the thread regarding affects of redundancy on JB? Ther questions re hours worked/sought etc. are to determine that you are looking for full-time work, which is important as JB is not payable unless you are.


----------



## 149oaks (12 Apr 2011)

Welfarite
Could you confirm for me how the redundancy figure used for disqualification is arrived at. Is it 
a. the total of statuatory plus ex-gratia? or 
b. ex-gratia only? or 
c. the taxable value of a? or
d. the taxable vaule of b?

Thanks


----------



## dereko1969 (12 Apr 2011)

familyguy said:


> Hi
> 
> I was recently made redundant after over 5 yrs in permanent employment.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, am I missing something, as far as I know you can't claim Irish Job seekers benefit if you're not living in the country.


----------



## stephnyc (12 Apr 2011)

*"ina nother county"*
County, not country?


----------



## Guest105 (12 Apr 2011)

dereko1969 said:


> Sorry, am I missing something, as far as I know you can't claim Irish Job seekers benefit if you're not living in the country.


 
If you are moving to another EU country you can get your benefit transferred for a short period but there are certain conditions.
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e..._abroad/working_abroad/working_in_the_eu.html


----------



## dereko1969 (13 Apr 2011)

stephnyc said:


> *"ina nother county"*
> County, not country?


 
doh! well in fairness to me, the other county is irrelevant really that's why i presumed it was another country.



cashier said:


> If you are moving to another EU country you can get your benefit transferred for a short period but there are certain conditions.
> http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e..._abroad/working_abroad/working_in_the_eu.html


 
yes, but you have to sign on here first which the OP hasn't done.


----------



## Welfarite (15 Apr 2011)

149oaks said:


> Welfarite
> Could you confirm for me how the redundancy figure used for disqualification is arrived at. Is it
> a. the total of statuatory plus ex-gratia? or
> b. ex-gratia only? or
> ...


Queries addressed to persoanl contributors are a no-no and not replied to. Read the key post yourself.


----------



## dominika (20 Apr 2011)

*How to get Job Seeker Benefit?*

Hello guys I will appreciate any help:
I am on a very low wages (340 euros for basic 39 hours) my husband has almost the same. We have two children 15 years and 1,5. I am paying for creche 150 a week.
I wont to leave my job and to go to college but for getting Back to School Allowance I should be on Job Seeker Benefit for 9 months. 
But how to get Job Seeker Benefit without disqualification period? Our low income doesn't let us stay without any payment for 9 weeks?


----------



## Ann1 (20 Apr 2011)

dominika said:


> Hello guys I will appreciate any help:
> I am on a very low wages (340 euros for basic 39 hours) my husband has almost the same. We have two children 15 years and 1,5. I am paying for creche 150 a week.
> I wont to leave my job and to go to college but for getting Back to School Allowance I should be on Job Seeker Benefit for 9 months.
> But how to get Job Seeker Benefit without disqualification period? Our low income doesn't let us stay without any payment for 9 weeks?



You cannot get BTEA payment if you are going directly from paid employment to study. This payment is for people who are unemployed over a  long period of time and are going back to education to improve their chances of gaining full time employment. You can apply for a grant which I believe is means tested.


----------

